# what is this plz?



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

was just labeled MISC and that bugs me.

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hygrophila difformis, in its emersed form. It'll soon grow to look like the "Water Wisteria" we all know and love.


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

wonderful, it is planted next to a nice water wysteria.



thank you so much for your speedy reply


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

i searched for Hygrophila difformis and got wyesteria. i have water wysiteria but it just dont look the same.

is it a differemt form?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The pic is of the emersed growth and once submerged the leaf shape will change into what you have in your tank now, it is the same plant.


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

ahh gotcha

thank you very much for taking time to explain it to me.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My pleasure


----------

